# Sailing Ship Tanker



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

read an article about a 6 masted steel schooner tanker.built to be towed.an oil fuelled boiler was installed under the forecastle, the fore mast doubled as mast and funnel


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Dom:
She was half of a rather famous twosome.
Here are some pictures and a short history.


http://visseraa.topcities.com/UK/id135.htm
Bruce C.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



Bruce Carson said:


> Hi Dom:
> She was half of a rather famous twosome.
> Here are some pictures and a short history.
> 
> ...


 thank you bruce


----------

